# Lionfish sting



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*I am setting up a saltwatertank with a friend. We are considering getting a lionfish eventually. I do hear some painful stories about people being stung by these guys. Is it really that bad? Anybody had any experience with this?*


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Pretty easy to avoid them, I've heard from people that have been stung that it's like a bee sting.
I keep a foxface in my tank (also venomous) and handfeed it, I have never had any issues, just be aware where the fish is when you are working in the tank.

That being said you never know what you could have an anaphylactic reaction to (for some people a bee sting is annoying, in others it is far more serious)


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Was stung once by my pet 13-14" Volitan lionfish. It was by far the worst pain I've ever felt in my life. 

If you keep one, keep your hands & arms out of the water.


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

At the pet shop that I work at in Trail we have had Lionfish and currently a Foxface Rabbit fish both considered poisonous.

Lionfish are a little more aggressive than a Fox Face Rabbit fish from the specimens that have been in the pet shop. 

The sting of a Lionfish depending upon species can range from a pain sting of the bee to full sting of enough poison to make you very sick. The guy who looks after the Salt water section was stung just recently and ended up in the hospital 

If you want to have one of these in your tank make sure you have the proper venom kits on hand in case of emergencies.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

I know people use various things like long tongs and skewers when they do stuff in a lionfish tank. If you absolutely have to put your hands in with a lionfish then some common sense (like waiting until he's on the far end) and some Coralife Aquagloves would come in handy.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I remember reading that if you do have the misfortune to be stung by one, run the area of the puncture under the hottest water you can stand. The venom is broken down by heat.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The pain is more severe than a bee sting!!

Alot of people keep lionfish including a few friends of mine... Lionfish are not really scared of people because they know they are feared in the wild. If you have one in your tank, it will most likely get use to you and be even more approachable. My friend uses a long chop stick to usher the lionfish off before sticking his hand in to his 7 foot tank. Be aware that lionfish can get quite large aswell....

As others said always have your eye on the fish when working on the tank, also if you get stung by one use hotwater with vinegar!


----------



## fan4guppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is a little bit more information on a link from emedicine about the severity of the poison involved with scorpion fish family (lionfish, scorpionfish, stonefish and related species)

Lionfish and Stonefish: eMedicine Emergency Medicine


----------



## jassz (Dec 24, 2010)

I have had a lionfish for years (he's probably about 14 inches long by now), and while they all have different personalities, Fabio is not aggressive at all. I do make sure I know where he is when I put my hand in the tank, as I wouldn't want to startle him, but he never charges at me or anything like that. It can be hard to get him to 'shoo' sometimes, because he's so gregarious, he wants to be right where I am (when I come up to the glass), but once my hand is in the tank he doesn't bother me at all, he just watches and waits. We have an open top tank, and sometimes he likes to sit right at the top with his eyeballs even partly out of the water, so his quills are standing above the water quite far. When he's like that, I just make sure I really careful if I'm reaching across for somthing.

I love my lionfish (and he loves me). He is the king of hte tank, without ever having to be aggressive to the other fish. They'll swim right through his gills. My trigger once, cautiously, grabbed a peice of food right off Fabios face. Fabio had no idea it was there.

I have had issues with him not eating (sounds like it is a common problem, and sometimes they will die), so now I have to feed him on a prong, which can be a little intimidating if he's really hungry. Sometimes he doesn't like to wait until the prong is completely in the water, and he splashes everywhere! My theory on why I need to do this is that I think his vision is going (he won't chase moving or floating food any more). I'm not sure how old he is, but he's a big guy.

Good luck!


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

there very similar to Rock fish on our coast; they can sting you, and it can range from mild pain to death, depending on were you are stung, how deep the spike goes.. etc. you just need to be careful. 

most lion fish become very tame, and my friends trys to chase you when you walk into the room (along the glass) and when you stick your hand in, trys to bite your fingers because he thinks its food. my friend uses a large net. and keeps him away,while he does anything in the tank. they are such a cool fish... i might have to get one!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

it hurts alot buy gloves


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

I have the unfortunate pleasure of being stung once by a lion fish when i was diving in the Philippines.i kid you not,it was very painful,the pain was localized tho and lasted a few hours.the locals treated my hand with hot water,just like Davej says and the edema lasted a few days.so,i am staying away from them and just admire their beauty from afar!!!


----------

